# 3 Pirayas & 3 Macs Day 1



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

I stopped by my LFS around the corner and they had 3 macs for $10 a piece. They are about 3". I threw them in my Piraya tank. So far so good. I have extra tanks if I need to separate them.

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

nice


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I really like the setup. hsve you thought about perhaps adding some dither fish ? just incase the piraya become aggressive towards the Macs.


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> I really like the setup. hsve you thought about perhaps adding some dither fish ? just incase the piraya become aggressive towards the Macs.


I have 2 white convicts and a pictus cat in there! They don't pay the macs any attention but are intrested in the pictus cat right now. Maybe I'll add some danios tomorrow.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i hate saying it....one of the mac is going to nip one of the pirayas tail 
for the last time and WHAMOOOO no more mac, i hate being a hater
but its coming


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

assclown said:


> i hate saying it....one of the mac is going to nip one of the pirayas tail
> for the last time and WHAMOOOO no more mac, i hate being a hater
> but its coming


agreed.







out of all the possibilities of a cohab this is not a good one...but, they are your fish


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

assclown said:


> i hate saying it....one of the mac is going to nip one of the pirayas tail
> for the last time and WHAMOOOO no more mac, i hate being a hater
> but its coming


agreed.







out of all the possibilities of a cohab this is not a good one...but, they are your fish
[/quote]

I second both of these statements.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

ya those macs are gonna be ripped to pieces


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

good luck


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

assclown said:


> i hate saying it....one of the mac is going to nip one of the pirayas tail
> for the last time and WHAMOOOO no more mac, i hate being a hater
> but its coming


 Im leaning this way too. One day of a cohab is nothing, feeders can last that long. They piraya will also grow faster then the mac to as time goes on macs are more likly to get killed.

Which you luck though


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

hummm interesting good luck...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

do you think he would have better chance with a red/mac combo?


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> do you think he would have better chance with a red/mac combo?


IMO, you should get the macs their own tank but it's your party man good luck on the co-hab.


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

gtc said:


> do you think he would have better chance with a red/mac combo?


IMO, you should get the macs their own tank but it's your party man good luck on the co-hab.
[/quote]

I have 2 - 55, a 50 breeder and 2 29 on standby. I don't plan on keeping them in there long I just wanted to see if they will cohab together. I just wanted to breed the macs out since they were only $10. As soon as 1 of my pirayas gets a fin nip the macs will be separated into their own tanks. But if they can live together I will try to keep the together. I'll probaly have a better chance when I get my 6'x2' tank(150 gallon) up and running in 2-3 weeks. I just like how my Piraya are more active using the whole tank now. Before they would just sit there. Now they are crusing the whole tank


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Rhomofo said:


> do you think he would have better chance with a red/mac combo?


IMO, you should get the macs their own tank but it's your party man good luck on the co-hab.
[/quote]

I have 2 - 55, a 50 breeder and 2 29 on standby. I don't plan on keeping them in there long I just wanted to see if they will cohab together. I just wanted to breed the macs out since they were only $10. As soon as 1 of my pirayas gets a fin nip the macs will be separated into their own tanks. But if they can live together I will try to keep the together. I'll probaly have a better chance when I get my 6'x2' tank(150 gallon) up and running in 2-3 weeks. I just like how my Piraya are more active using the whole tank now. Before they would just sit there. Now they are crusing the whole tank
[/quote]
Don't take this the wrong way but if you have these tanks on stand by and ready to go wouldn't be better to be proactive than reactive? Once again, good luck.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> do you think he would have better chance with a red/mac combo?


It doesn't really matter what kind of pygos you use, either way they're going to grow faster than the macs and eventually see them as food.


----------



## arok3000 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm very interested to see how this turns out.
One part of me agrees strongly with the opinion that you should seperate them now.
Another small part wants to believe that this will work.
Short term I'm sure you could go a week or two no problems.
Then maybe a fin nip, or maybe a lost fish.
Who knows?
Not many people actually wait it out to see what the ultimate demise is. But really, I can't blame them.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Good luck keep us posted


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

Well I came home and saw tiny fin nips on 1 of my pirayas. So I threw the macs in the 50 breeder and went out and got a 8 inch red belly and did a water change. I think I will work on getting my 150 up before I add anymore fish


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Good to know and good luck


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Right on bro good choice


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Irresponsible buy.

Everyone knows how this is going to end. Pirayas are gonna have a nice 30$ dinner.

but good job on seperating them...


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

It's already hard to shoal Mac's, so it's a good choise to keep them appart. Pygo and Serras don't shoal !!!
Keep us updated !!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Blackdude said:


> It's already hard to shoal Mac's, so it's a good choise to keep them appart. *Pygo and Serras don't shoal* !!!
> Keep us updated !!!


in most cases


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> It's already hard to shoal Mac's, so it's a good choise to keep them appart. *Pygo and Serras don't shoal* !!!
> Keep us updated !!!


in most cases
[/quote]
In which case they can shoal?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

freak cases. I read about one guy who had/has a big tank with caribe/piraya/ternetzi/nattereri and a brandtii


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I can't believe that you would try to shoal macs with pirayas when the macs are clearly half the size of the pirayas just to make matters worse.


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

Ash has a 13" Rhom with like 8 8"+ Caribes. They've been together for almost alittle over 3 months. The last time I seen it was yesterday and the caribes and the Rhom were in perfect condition no fin nips. Ask anybody whos been to the Petstation lately


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Three months is not that long, sooner or later if he keeps them together like that somthing bad will happen to at least one of those fish.


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

Ja said:


> I can't believe that you would try to shoal macs with pirayas when the macs are clearly half the size of the pirayas just to make matters worse.


Believe it buddy!!!


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

where did you get your piraya's


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

caribemob said:


> where did you get your piraya's


Someone locally needed to get rid of them so he sold them to me really cheap. He got them from Jeff Rapps when they were 3" for $80 a piece


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Rhomofo said:


> where did you get your piraya's


Someone locally needed to get rid of them so he sold them to me really cheap. He got them from Jeff Rapps when they were 3" for $80 a piece
[/quote]

Hey, i live in your area...i got a bear to get rid of for 2 bux...u want?...maybe u can throw that in your tank too?


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

Dawgz said:


> where did you get your piraya's


Someone locally needed to get rid of them so he sold them to me really cheap. He got them from Jeff Rapps when they were 3" for $80 a piece
[/quote]

Hey, i live in your area...i got a bear to get rid of for 2 bux...u want?...maybe u can throw that in your tank too?
[/quote]
I dont get it


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Dawgz said:


> where did you get your piraya's


Someone locally needed to get rid of them so he sold them to me really cheap. He got them from Jeff Rapps when they were 3" for $80 a piece
[/quote]

Hey, i live in your area...i got a bear to get rid of for 2 bux...u want?...maybe u can throw that in your tank too?











































[/quote]


----------



## arok3000 (Nov 28, 2009)

This is getting a little facetious.


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

caribemob said:


> where did you get your piraya's


Someone locally needed to get rid of them so he sold them to me really cheap. He got them from Jeff Rapps when they were 3" for $80 a piece
[/quote]

Hey, i live in your area...i got a bear to get rid of for 2 bux...u want?...maybe u can throw that in your tank too?
[/quote]
I dont get it
[/quote]

I've been looking for a polar bear to go with my tiger.... 2 bux that's a steal when can I pick it up or you can drop it off here in Detroit if your not the scary type! If you want the tank it would be extra!! Do you take paypal?:rasp:

By the way THANKS for derailing my thread!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Rhomofo said:


> I can't believe that you would try to shoal macs with pirayas when the macs are clearly half the size of the pirayas just to make matters worse.


Believe it buddy!!!







:rasp:
[/quote]

If you're going to attempt somthing like this atleast put some thought into figuring out how to go about it by trying to set up the best scenario possable for success.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

caribemob said:


> where did you get your piraya's


Someone locally needed to get rid of them so he sold them to me really cheap. He got them from Jeff Rapps when they were 3" for $80 a piece
[/quote]

Hey, i live in your area...i got a bear to get rid of for 2 bux...u want?...maybe u can throw that in your tank too?
[/quote]
I dont get it
[/quote]
Oh god.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

bear's mix nicely with both serras and pygos, unfortunately they seem to follow the 5000g per bear rule....


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

primetime3wise said:


> bear's mix nicely with both serras and pygos, unfortunately they seem to follow the 5000g per bear rule....


I was just going to plug all the drains in my basement and leave the water running. Hopefully I can get a successful Cohab going that way.

I'm not trying to start nothing I'm just kidding myself to try to make myself feel alittle better cause I just blew a head gasket on one of my cadillacs today. Well there goes that new Piraya that I was going to get. Dealership wants $5000 to do the job. Local repair shops want $3500.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

.


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

MODS I'm thinking now would be a good time to close this thread.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't get it? A member makes a thread about his fish. People jump in his sh*t. He gets mad and fires back. People who jumped in his sh*t ask to have someone else's thread closed.

Was this a smart co-hab? Prolly not, but that's not for me or you to decide.

They are his fish let him do what he wants.


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

Yup Close it! cause I guess it's that time of the month and they can't change their pads cause they too busy doing water changes! Geez I tried one little thing I get all these smart ass comments! That's life though. btw all the Macs are in separate tanks (50g's) right now doing good!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Foodstamp said:


> I don't get it? A member makes a thread about his fish. People jump in his sh*t. He gets mad and fires back. People who jumped in his sh*t ask to have someone else's thread closed.
> 
> Was this a smart co-hab? Prolly not, but that's not for me or you to decide.
> 
> They are his fish let him do what he wants.


*It was a suggestion not a request *and I suggested it because obviously it was getting derailed. About it being a smart or not so smart co-hab, this is a discussion forum and so long as the subject matter stays on topic and nobody is actually rude or hateful towards the thread starter than members have the right to voice their opinion.


----------

